# Cling on...



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Any one try these brushes yet? they look interesting..

http://www.clingon.nl/promo_uk.php

http://www.clingon.nl/product-info-uk.php


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Well, they don't look to be available in Michigan or Illinois. They got Germany covered though.

Maybe ask @JourneymanBrian?


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

havent seen that brand before, but that is the standard form for window/door brushes over here. So called "ring brush". the bristles are wrapped in a ring around a peice of cork so you have a reservoir.

for waterbased paints you usually see synthetic or synthetic/natural mix bristles, for solvent-based almost always only black pig bristles.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

Do you use round brushes in the US?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

JourneymanBrian said:


> Do you use round brushes in the US?


A few years ago, I picked up a few of these for doing some spindles and handrails. I'd never seen them before, but the girl at the paint shop (who's German) said I should give them a try. She actually called them German trim brushes and said most painters in Germany used them for trim rather than an angle sash. Don't see a lot of people using them around here.

They worked pretty well for the project I was on, but I don't think I could switch over to them for everything.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I haven't seen them before, but have seen some brushes at Lowe's that sort of look like they do but have a bevel, and are meant for tops of chair rail, fancy baseboards, etc.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

What happens when you clean them with a brush. How do you get paint out of that string?


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

paint on the string doesnt matter much. Also, you can unwind it halfway when your bristles wear down


----------

